# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Renaissancekingdoms/ Shqip

## Marinbarleti

Loja (role playing game) renaissancekingdoms eshte duke u perkthyer ne shqip.
Kemi nevoje per persona qe te na ndihmojne ne perkthimin e lojes sa me shpejt dhe te themelojme mbreterine e Arberit. 

Loja eshte e ambientuar ne 1453 ne gjithe europen, ne shqiptaret do krijojme mbreterine e Arberit, ku do  jene shume qytete mesjetare te kohes dhe  te gjjithe princat shqiptar ( ti mund te jesh nje nga keta princa, mund te krijosh familjen tende e stendartin tend ose mund te perdoresh emrat e herojve tane).
"Koha po vrapon edhe turqit po afrohen" çdo kush nga ju mund te behet Skenderbe.
http://www.renaissancekingdoms.com  ose forumi per te ndihmuar ne perkthime:
http://forum.renaissancekingdoms.com...745cc299845ae5

----------


## Zabimaru

loje e shumtut browser, se ca kenaqesie ke me e lujt

----------


## Marinbarleti

nqs je mesuar me luajtur 3d e jo multiplayer atehere nuk eshte loje per ty.

----------


## Zabimaru

multiplayer kam nje jete te tere qe luaj, MMORPG te ndryshme, po browser ste jep asnje kenaqesi

----------


## lojaxhiu

Secili e nxjerr kenaqesine ndryshe. Kjo lloj loje ma ha mendja i jep me shume rendesi fjaleve keshtu qe browseri s'ka rendesi.

----------


## Gerdi

Me kujtohet nje loje per celular e cila bazohen ne text

kshu tregohej 1 lufte

Ju keni 100 ushtare do sulmoni?
Po
Ju Sulmuat
.
.
.
Ju humbet se armiku kishte 102 ushtare

gjeje kenaqesine ketu...

----------


## lojaxhiu

Nuk kishte celulari Snake pra? Hehe. Qellove pak pa fat me ate celularin.

Sidoqofte, une e kisha fjalen qe nuk mund ta gjykosh nje loje vetem sepse eshte me tekst. Mbase s'eshte per te gjithe por edhe do te kete persona qe e preferojne. S'do mend qe ka plot lojra kot  si cdo lloj zhanri.

MMORPG ne vecanti kane evoluar vete nga zhanri i lojrave te vjetra nga vitet 70, qe sigurisht luheshin vetem me tekst.

----------


## OO7

Luani The Crims edhe shifeni bukurine e lojes me tekst. Kjo eshte disi e shemtuar sme pelqeu shume, po Crimsi eshte 1-sh.

----------


## Gerdi

e kam luajtur dhe crims dhe ajo pas nje cike behej e merzitshme. I gjej formulen dhe e dije gjithmon kur do kishe sukses ne vjedhje etj.

----------


## Marinbarleti

loja mund te pelqeje ose jo, e veçanta eshte se po perpiqemi ta hapim lojen shqip.
Kur ti arrijme ketij objektivi atehere loja do kete me vlere sepse do jene qytet mesjetare shqiptare ne loje dhe mbreteria e Arberit. 

Role playing game jane lojra te avashta, gratis on-line dhe nuk kan nevoj te shkarkosh file.
nqs ndokush edhte i interesuar ta na ndihmoje ne perkthime, na behet qefi.
faleminderit.

----------

